# In need of Vector or printable IBO and ASA scoring rings



## smithte426 (Feb 20, 2012)

i'm looking to get actual size scoring rings for the IBO or ASA. I need these for a reference for a project that i am working on for a new product, if anyone can send me information and or point me in the direction to get proper sizes and locations of scoring rings. I want to get as many scoring rings as possible but will be happy if i get *deer*, bear, fox, *turkey*, mt lion as these are common targets for most 3d shoots. thanks to any help


----------



## McCann (Feb 27, 2005)

I believe they are all still properly represented on the ASA indoor target.


----------



## McCann (Feb 27, 2005)

You can also pull the universal rings of of Mckenzie' s website


----------



## smithte426 (Feb 20, 2012)

McCann said:


> I believe they are all still properly represented on the ASA indoor target.











what has to be done with this image to make it the appropriate size for a deer, turkey, etc. or does the 8 ring change in shape also?
thanks for all the help so far i'm closer to what i found myself.


----------



## smithte426 (Feb 20, 2012)

with the project i'm working on i need this to be exact. The product i'm designing has to be able to be used as if it was for an IBO or ASA sanctioned event thanks again.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

The rings on that target are exact....5in 10ring 1.5in 12rings


----------



## smithte426 (Feb 20, 2012)

bhtr3d said:


> The rings on that target are exact....5in 10ring 1.5in 12rings


what about on a turkey or other small animal what are the ring sizes?


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

smithte426 said:


> what about on a turkey or other small animal what are the ring sizes?


Asa doesnt use the turkey on the pro/am tour.....there is a set target usage from the j avelina coyote for small...to the mule deer for the big.....same 10ring size


----------



## smithte426 (Feb 20, 2012)

thank you everyone, I appreciate all the help.


----------

